# Sound deadening room door



## Led (May 13, 2008)

I did a quick search on door in these subforums and couldn't find anything definitive, so thought I'd make a new thread.

Basically, I have very noisy housemates who like to cook at 1am in the morning and dont close the door to their room when they're using their home theater systems at a considerable volume.

No, talking to them, more than once, calmly, sternly etc, has not worked.

My room door is located about 1.5 meters away from the kitchen and 5 or so meters from the theater room.

Is there something I can do to my room door to lessen the noise and be able to finally get some sleep?


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

SOund deaden won't help, blocking/absorbing however, should. But I think it would be very hard to achieve. What you could do is buy a hollow core door and stuff it with some kind of insulation.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

if you dont mind ugly, adhere sound absorbing foam to the door. It wont make it sound proof, but it will help a lot. Or, jsut ask them to turn it down and respect your presence.


----------



## Led (May 13, 2008)

Hmm well its a rented house, so replacing the door is probably not an option for me =/

What about this foam mentioned, is it easy to take off or at least leave the door as it was before the foam went on?


----------



## -db (Mar 14, 2007)

Buy one of these controllers and replace their recepticals without them knowing. 

http://www.control4.com/


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Step 1: Buy a sheet of 1/8" plywood roughly the size of your door.
Step 2: Buy some quilt batting - it's a sort of fluffy nylon sheet that's sold in big rolls.
Step 3: Put three layers of quilt batting over the plywood, and staple them down.
Step 4: Cover the whole thing in stretched speaker-grille cloth, which you can get cheaply on eBay.

This will likely work better on the outside of the door than on the inside.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Ear plugs. lol


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

thylantyr said:


> Ear plugs. lol




x2.

if you have tried talking to them, and theyre still being diks (making noise between 11 and 7), you are also allowed to start phuking with them, any tricks or mind games are now fair.

get creative, theres a lot you can do to mess with them, 

start with a serious dose of laxative in their food, should be easy if they cook late at night (them not you) , they will be up all night pooping, then they will be feelng rough the next day, and you can bounce a basket ball around your dorm for a while 

http://www.revengeguy.com/archive/roommates.htm

if they ask you to be quiet, you can explain why cooking at 1 am isnt cool again.

but for now earplugs are your best option.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jul 2, 2006)

I vote try a foam pad on the door, maybe hot glue to hold it there so you can take it off later. like mattress foam or something. give it a try and see what happens.

But remember, you start pulling pranks and **** on them that makes you more fair game. so be prepared.


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Noise control has to start at the leaks - transom seals and gaskets for any cracks between the door and the frame. Then you could look into a mass-loaded curtain to drape over the door and frame (use your imagination to create the curtain).


----------

